# Young Mamas Tribe



## WindyCityMom (Aug 17, 2009)

Hello everyone! I believe there was an old tribe that was archived.. so I'm starting up a new one









I'll start off..
I am 19 years old. I got pregnant with my first daughter when I was 16, at the end of my Junior year of high school. She was born in December 2007, in the middle of my senior year. I graduated, and went on to marry my husband (her father) in November 2008. I became pregnant with my second daughter in March 2009, and she was born in December 2009









I'm so happy I found MDC... I was involved with a mainstream forum and often found myself getting flamed for my parenting choices.. We co-sleep, breastfeed exclusively, babywear (and toddlerwear!), cloth diaper, don't vaccinate... along with countless other things







I'm by nature a crunchy person (no pun intended!). I feel that MDC has become a great home for me and there are such wonderful people here, and I have not gotten flamed or attacked for my age, and have been very supported









So, Young Mamas, Introduce yourselves! I think this will be a great place to discuss the finer bits as well as the tough aspects of being a young mom


----------



## nj's_mom (Jan 13, 2009)

Oh, God- I'm so thankful for this thread! I love MDC but have often wished there was a place here in particular for younger moms.

I'm 19, had my daughter a couple months before I turned 18. She is amazing and everything to me, she changed my life completely and I have really had an amazing experience mothering her. We had a natural birth with a midwife, and it was awesome. Her father and I are engaged and still in love, despite the ups and downs of parenthood







He's a great guy (22). I graduated, I'm in my second semester of college, on the honor roll







And pretty proud. But lately, very tired ... we co sleep, still nursing, don't vaccinate, gentle discipline, etc etc and there is not much support, I am finding more and more as she gets older, for these kinds of choices in my day to day life. We're in between pedi's since ours said (after suggesting I wean since bf'ing now had "no nutritional benefits" and telling me dd should have been in her own bed since 2 months old) that if we don't fully vax, that isn't the place for us. Thank goodness my mother nursed us all and co slept with us all, she's pretty supportive.

Anyways I am running on, did I mention I was exhausted?? Thanks for starting this thread, I can't wait to see what it produces!


----------



## WindyCityMom (Aug 17, 2009)

I hope more mamas join us!!


----------



## secondimpression (Jun 10, 2008)

I'll say hi but I have a feeling I'm mostly going to lurk. I'm 22 so maybe a little "old" for you ladies which feels funny to say since the average MDC member would call me very young









I got pregnant at 19, lost the baby a week after I turned 20. Also got married at 20 and found out DS was on his way 4 days later. I was 21 when he was born, left XH when DS was 4 months old. I'm now with the kind of man I *should* have married in the first place (sometimes it takes a really rotten one to appreciate a good one







). We had an oops and are now expecting #2 in August. The timing isn't that great since I'm a single WOHM and he juggles full time school and full time work but we're both thrilled


----------



## SamiPolizzi (May 23, 2009)

I'm so glad this thread exists!

Hello, ladies! I'm 21. I was 19 when I got pregnant and 20 when I had my son. His dad isn't involved, so it's just me, my little boy, and our dog and two cats. I hope to someday find "the one" and get married and have more babies... but for now I'm quite content with my happy little family.









WindyCityMom, I see you ALL OVER MDC. I'm glad to have a fellow young Chicago mama! Although, I'm not in the city anymore. I moved out to the burbs to be closer to my family. I'm in West Dundee now.


----------



## WindyCityMom (Aug 17, 2009)

LOL, Sami, as you can see I love MDC







and lucky you! I love the burbs, I really do. Someday I hope to get settled down out there since the cost of living is so much lower







Glad to see another young mom in the area on MDC. Most of the young mamas in Chicago are swimming with the mainstream and it kinda gets hard to associate with people my own age.

I don't think it matters if you're in your 20s







It is still young, compared to most MDCers.

I feel like such a young one, having gotten pregnant with my first at 16! Anywho, glad to see more mamas here.


----------



## SuburbanTreeHugger (Mar 6, 2010)

Well, I am "old" for this thread but I want to tell you that I had my first when I was 20, second when I was 22, and my third when I was 31 (I am now 32). I wish so much I could have found a place like this when I was first starting to raise my children. Young parents need support and back "then", the internet was not what is today.

DH and I both graduated college (he a semester early, me a semester late) and beat all the "odds" everyone though certainly were against us.

I just wanted to say that I am glad you have a place to share your experiences and support each other.


----------



## WindyCityMom (Aug 17, 2009)

Aw, thanks a bunch







and I'm so happy for you, to have overcome all of the obstacles and stereotypes.


----------



## StoriesInTheSoil (May 8, 2008)

Howdy! I'm not super young now at 22 but I had my son when I was 20. He is 19 months old now. I am recently (4 days ago!) married and we are planning on TTC #2 this summer.

Good to see a new tribe!


----------



## WindyCityMom (Aug 17, 2009)

Congrats, Rebecca!


----------



## BrittneyMarie (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm so glad to find this tribe! I'm 19 (almost 20







), and I had my daughter in September. Everyone said being a mom was going to be so hard, but I'm finding the hardest part to be finding like-minded moms to hang out with that don't care that I'm a youngin', lol.


----------



## Laur318 (Nov 25, 2008)

i am 21. i got pregnant at 20. my darling son is 11 months.
have been a nanny since 18. i love raising kids. it's awesome.
its not the age, it's the mentality.


----------



## ANaturalPush (Feb 5, 2010)

Hi! 21 Here - and I'm so thankful that I came across this thread. There's so many individuals who think that simply because a woman is young, she cannot raise and take care of an infant. I'm also currently a Midwifery student; so I often hear, "You're never going to be able to care for an infant, etc.". I've always had a more natural approach to parenting/mommyhood - and I'm glad that there's other women to communicate this with (whom are in my age range).


----------



## WindyCityMom (Aug 17, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Laur318* 
its not the age, it's the mentality.

I couldn't agree more!

BrittneyMarie, I too find it difficult IRL to find like-minded people who don't bat an eye about my age. I also LOOK younger than I actually am, which doesn't help much!


----------



## mommy212 (Mar 2, 2010)

I got pregnant at 18, married my husband (the father) and had my LO a month after my 19th birthday. I didn't have a natural birth, I used disposables, I didn't even start off co-sleeping, because at the time my mom was my biggest influence and so I did what she did. I had PPD and didn't feel up to making my own decision about my LO. But after visiting the LLL site to get some support for my BFing (my mom wanted me to quit after 2 weeks, when I was devastated because my milk had temporarily dried up), I switched to AP style parenting... fortunately I don't think I messed up too much







But now that I am over my PPD (thanks to BFing- never would have pulled myself out without it!) I feel great being a young mom. There are some other moms around here who bf and such but not very many young ones. It is great to feel not alone!


----------



## BurgersWifey (Mar 11, 2010)

hey young mommas! got married at 19 to a military guy, pregnant at 20, and had my DD at 21. i have found a few young mommies in my area, but none that "think" like me. and then when i find like-minded people, they can't get over how "young" i am. my DD has now turned into a 16 mo toddler and my oh my she tests me with the tantrums, haha.


----------



## SamiPolizzi (May 23, 2009)

It's such a comfort to know there are others out there with the same dilemma as me! There are plenty of young mom around here, and I think there's a decent number of AP moms... but none who are both! I don't mind hanging out with the older ladies, but the couple of times I've gone to AP playgroups I've kind of felt like the outsider. I do plan to keep trying though.

I also feel that, as a young mother, people don't trust my judgment or my maternal instinct. Which isn't a big deal, because I trust my instincts/judgment. But now that my DS is almost a year old I'm starting to get a lot of comments from family members about the fact that I'm still breastfeeding. Up until now, whenever someone asks me how long I plan to breastfeed I've said "at least until he's a year old, then we'll go from there." So now I'm going to have to start saying "at least until he's two, then we'll go from there." I have no idea what kind of reaction that's going to get!


----------



## nj's_mom (Jan 13, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SamiPolizzi* 

I also feel that, as a young mother, people don't trust my judgment or my maternal instinct. Which isn't a big deal, because I trust my instincts/judgment. But now that my DS is almost a year old I'm starting to get a lot of comments from family members about the fact that I'm still breastfeeding. Up until now, whenever someone asks me how long I plan to breastfeed I've said "at least until he's a year old, then we'll go from there." So now I'm going to have to start saying "at least until he's two, then we'll go from there." I have no idea what kind of reaction that's going to get!

I FEEL YA on this. My mother is way supportive but my MIL is constantly questioning my "hippie" parenting choices. I get kind of down on this sometimes but try to remember I'm Momma, I'm in charge, and I know what's right for my LO.


----------



## nj's_mom (Jan 13, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WindyCityMom* 

BrittneyMarie, I too find it difficult IRL to find like-minded people who don't bat an eye about my age. I also LOOK younger than I actually am, which doesn't help much!

Ugh, me too. People legit STARE at me in stores and whatnot when we're out together. I wonder if they are trying to figure out if I am Momma or Nanny. I'm ashamed to say wearing my engagement ring makes me feel more "worthy" out in public .. such a messed up way to feel, I know, but sometimes I just get so tired of the judgmental glares.


----------



## nj's_mom (Jan 13, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ANaturalPush* 
I'm also currently a Midwifery student.

I am considering pursuing this but won't know where to begin- I'm in my first year of college getting my pre-reqs done. Any advice?


----------



## WindyCityMom (Aug 17, 2009)

Aaah I know how you feel about the rings.







I do this as well.. I don't know why I feel the need to feel "justified" in other people's eyes, if that makes sense, but sometimes people glaring at me becomes too much.


----------



## Blueone (Sep 12, 2009)

I'm not a young mama (28), but I look like really young and I have to agree on the ring part. When I don't wear one I feel self conscious. Lately I haven't been able to wear one because it's caused an allergic reaction. Although, I've felt conscious even with one on at times. People don't always look at the ring finger.

It's so nice to see young mama's being conscious! I worked as a therapist for a bit and I met a lot of young mama's who gave other young moms a bad rep. Please don't take that the wrong way, I mean it in a positive way and I do know there are LOTS of young mama's who do a good job.


----------



## innerself (May 11, 2009)

that's a great tribe, Im glad to chat with you guys!







I'm 24 and I got preggy when I just turned 23. My little angel now is 8 months old.







I had an UC home birth with my partner, use CD (excpt for night time), co-sleep, selectively vax etc. I absolutely feel like Im an outsider in an area I live in( Brooklyn, NY), because most of moms here with babies of the same age as mine, I'd say.. at least 10 years older.. I look younger than I am and probably too hip or weird so I do get that glimpses







which make me feel like I'm a teenage mom. (I can imagine what teenage moms feel, poor things!







)
Also people often ask if I am a mom or.. (meaning a babysitter) which makes me wanna ask back if she is a grandma lol


----------



## mommy212 (Mar 2, 2010)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nj's_mom* 
Ugh, me too. People legit STARE at me in stores and whatnot when we're out together. I wonder if they are trying to figure out if I am Momma or Nanny. I'm ashamed to say wearing my engagement ring makes me feel more "worthy" out in public .. such a messed up way to feel, I know, but sometimes I just get so tired of the judgmental glares.

Some assumed I was my son's nanny today. I looked maybe 15 or so. what I hated most was when I got "pity" looks from people while I was pregnant, and even now. But, most people are nice, but they do love to question/judge what I choose to do, especially my mom


----------



## nj's_mom (Jan 13, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy212* 
Some assumed I was my son's nanny today. I looked maybe 15 or so. what I hated most was when I got "pity" looks from people while I was pregnant, and even now. But, most people are nice, but they do love to question/judge what I choose to do, *especially my mom*

That must be tough. My mom's usually the one person who agrees with me, no matter how crunchy I'm being. Don't know what I'd do without that little ego boost. Do you have someone who IS supportive of whatever you choose?


----------



## nj's_mom (Jan 13, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blueone* 
I'm not a young mama (28), but I look like really young and I have to agree on the ring part. When I don't wear one I feel self conscious. Lately I haven't been able to wear one because it's caused an allergic reaction. Although, I've felt conscious even with one on at times. People don't always look at the ring finger.

It's so nice to see young mama's being conscious! I worked as a therapist for a bit and I met a lot of *young mama's who gave other young moms a bad rep.* Please don't take that the wrong way, I mean it in a positive way and I do know there are LOTS of young mama's who do a good job.

I get this. Not proud to say it, but I do.

There are a lot of "teen" moms in my area. Off the top of my head, and out of my graduating class, there are .. let's see .. nine or ten? And tons of other girls I don't know but see on FB and such. Of all of them, I'm the only one still nursing, or who nursed more than a week or so, if at all. I'm the only one I know to wait til 6mo for solids .. who doesn't leave her LO to go out and party ... most of them smoke and drink ... etc.

It stinks because one or two girls I was close to before they got pregnant, or at least friendly with. I tried to gently introduce that they didn't HAVE to switch to formula or use CIO or give them cereal at four months or what have you ... and they kind of distanced themselves. People want to do what they want to do, and that doesn't change, no matter how old you are.

But I really wish I had some friends my own age with children I could relate to. The mommy friends I do have, awesome as they are, are a bit older.But I'm still grateful for them.


----------



## nj's_mom (Jan 13, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WindyCityMom* 
Aaah I know how you feel about the rings.







I do this as well.. I don't know why I feel the need to feel "justified" in other people's eyes, if that makes sense, but sometimes people glaring at me becomes too much.


----------



## RaelynsMama (Oct 26, 2008)

I'm 21, I just turned 21 on January 28th my DD turned 2 on January 9th. I graduated highschool 3 months pregnant. I turned 19 three weeks after I had her. We have breastfed and coslept since birth. We delayed and selectively vaxxed and try to use gentle discipline. After a stint in nursing school, I am now happily training to become a holistic health counselor/health coach. I'm engaged to her father, and we've been together for 4 years. Luckily, my family believes in BF and CS so I get a lot of support there, but DH's family all bottle feed, CIO, party, etc... so it's very difficult to find common ground. It's difficult for me, in particular, because I look about 15. People are genuinely surprised to find out that I have a child, and even more so when they find out how old I am. I used to feel a lot of anxiety about how others were viewing me, but I've come to realize that I believe in my choices, my daughter has benefitted from them, and I stand by them. Forget what other people think! I’m PLEASED to announce that I got switched to a new pediatrician and found out she is tandem BFing and CSing with her 1 and 3 year olds, so never forget that there IS support out there! I wish you all lived closer and we could have playdates… it’s hard to find people around here who are our age and share our values. Being AP can certainly get lonely sometimes.


----------



## SamiPolizzi (May 23, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RaelynsMama* 
I wish you all lived closer and we could have playdates&#8230; it's hard to find people around here who are our age and share our values. Being AP can certainly get lonely sometimes.

Amen to that!


----------



## LittleYellow (Jul 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SamiPolizzi* 
It's such a comfort to know there are others out there with the same dilemma as me! There are plenty of young mom around here, and I think there's a decent number of AP moms... but none who are both! I don't mind hanging out with the older ladies, but the couple of times I've gone to AP playgroups I've kind of felt like the outsider. I do plan to keep trying though.

I also feel that, as a young mother, people don't trust my judgment or my maternal instinct. Which isn't a big deal, because I trust my instincts/judgment. But now that my DS is almost a year old I'm starting to get a lot of comments from family members about the fact that I'm still breastfeeding. Up until now, whenever someone asks me how long I plan to breastfeed I've said "at least until he's a year old, then we'll go from there." So now I'm going to have to start saying "at least until he's two, then we'll go from there." I have no idea what kind of reaction that's going to get!


Depends on which family member you ask







. I think it's great, wish I could have done it and would be glad to say that to anyone who gives you any flack.

(Old AP mom from your family gonna leave your thread now)


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Sep 1, 2007)

I so happy to find a young mamas tread! I don't have any of my own yet but when a ....*ahem* "friend" took off (and her husband and his gf took off too!) my best friend and I stepped in and took care of their girls (in my sig <3) They live with their grandparents now but we still have them all the time. <3

I totally get what you guys are saying about the judgment part. I've had people come up to me and ask me what the hell I thought I was doing!! (Very conservative town I come from, you see...not that it's an excuse for being RUDE!) So *hugs* to all of us for dealing with this crap!

Of course, it's totally worth it.









If you don't mind, can I hang out with you guys? I realize I'm not their mother in the traditional sense, but I've always been their "mama"...sadly, this includes the time before the real parents left.


----------



## brittney_ (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm 20, DS is almost 3.5. I got pregnant at 16 and had him at 17. I am not with his father, but he is involved with my son. I graduated high school a little bit late, but I've finished all of my nursing prereqs now. I would like to go on to become a midwife or holistic-minded nurse practitioner.
I wish I had found MDC before I had my son! I didn't have a natural birth and DS is circ'd














. I didn't really know anything better at the time







. However, he is still breastfeeding and we cosleep







. I know that I've made a lot of mistakes, but I know things that I can do better now and for future children







.


----------



## NettleTea (Aug 16, 2007)

I lost my first child shortly after turning 21. I gave birth to my first son when I was 23 and had my 2nd a few months ago. I've never gotten any judgment calls regarding having kids and my age. I think it's because I don't really look all that young.







Oh well...


----------



## nj's_mom (Jan 13, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sleepingbeauty* 
I so happy to find a young mamas tread! I don't have any of my own yet but when a ....*ahem* "friend" took off (and her husband and his gf took off too!) my best friend and I stepped in and took care of their girls (in my sig <3) They live with their grandparents now but we still have them all the time. <3

I totally get what you guys are saying about the judgment part. I've had people come up to me and ask me what the hell I thought I was doing!! (Very conservative town I come from, you see...not that it's an excuse for being RUDE!) So *hugs* to all of us for dealing with this crap!

Of course, it's totally worth it.









If you don't mind, can I hang out with you guys? I realize I'm not their mother in the traditional sense, but I've always been their "mama"...sadly, this includes the time before the real parents left.









of course!

good for you for stepping up to mother these kiddos!!


----------



## nj's_mom (Jan 13, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brittney_* 
I'm 20, DS is almost 3.5. I got pregnant at 16 and had him at 17. I am not with his father, but he is involved with my son. I graduated high school a little bit late, but I've finished all of my nursing prereqs now. I would like to go on to become a midwife or holistic-minded nurse practitioner.
I wish I had found MDC before I had my son! I didn't have a natural birth and DS is circ'd














. I didn't really know anything better at the time







. However, he is still breastfeeding and we cosleep







. I know that I've made a lot of mistakes, but I know things that I can do better now and for future children







.

I was considering become a midwife as well ... I am so afraid of the math aspect of nursing though


----------



## kittywitty (Jul 5, 2005)

Hi! I'm much older than most of you all, but don't mind if I butt in for a minute. (That makes me feel old







)

I was 17 when I had #1, 18 when I had #2, 21 with #3, and 24 with #4 and I will be 27 when #5 is born.

People still make rude comments every time we are out about whether these are "all my kids" and how I am "not old enough to be a parent", etc. My husband is a college professor and we homeschool. They always think we're lying when we tell them that. Even dh's new boss mistook him for a student (he's 30) and I get called 15 all the time.









Wearing a ring does seem to help. And if I wear my hair down...they just think I'm pentacostal (at least a dozen people have made that comment), so that cuts down on the rudeness.

I wish I had found this place when I was younger. I had dd my senior year and luckily only had 1 high school class to go to for an hour a day after she was born. I breastfed, etc. but did not cloth diaper or baby wear for lack of money. It would have been nice to know I wasn't the only AP parent around-and young one at that! I am usually the youngest person when I make it to homeschool or playgroup meetings.


----------



## brittney_ (Feb 10, 2010)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nj's_mom* 
I was considering become a midwife as well ... I am so afraid of the math aspect of nursing though









If you really want to do it, go for it. It does involve some math, but it isn't terribly advanced (I took intermediate algebra and a statistics class). Most colleges have free math tutoring available as well,since a lot of people struggle with it.


----------



## StoriesInTheSoil (May 8, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brittney_* 
I'm 20, DS is almost 3.5. I got pregnant at 16 and had him at 17. I am not with his father, but he is involved with my son. I graduated high school a little bit late, but I've finished all of my nursing prereqs now. I would like to go on to become a midwife or holistic-minded nurse practitioner.
I wish I had found MDC before I had my son! I didn't have a natural birth and DS is circ'd














. I didn't really know anything better at the time







. However, he is still breastfeeding and we cosleep







. I know that I've made a lot of mistakes, but I know things that I can do better now and for future children







.

It is so awesome that you are still breastfeeding!
















I want to start programs to help teen moms to breastfeed.


----------



## brittney_ (Feb 10, 2010)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tinyactsofcharity* 
It is so awesome that you are still breastfeeding!
















I want to start programs to help teen moms to breastfeed.









Thank you







. Part of my reason for wanting to go into healthcare is reach out to other young mamas. A lot of young moms just go along with all the mainstream advice they get







.


----------



## mommy212 (Mar 2, 2010)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brittney_* 
I'm 20, DS is almost 3.5. I got pregnant at 16 and had him at 17. I am not with his father, but he is involved with my son. I graduated high school a little bit late, but I've finished all of my nursing prereqs now. I would like to go on to become a midwife or holistic-minded nurse practitioner.
I wish I had found MDC before I had my son! I didn't have a natural birth and DS is circ'd














. I didn't really know anything better at the time







. However, he is still breastfeeding and we cosleep







. I know that I've made a lot of mistakes, but I know things that I can do better now and for future children







.

Don't feel alone! I did the same, I had an epidural and my son is also circumcised. Also, I want to become a midwife/rn as well! I am really looking forward to when I start classes in a couple of years (I am waiting until my bobo is a little older- I don't trust daycares lol ). but to them, what we do from now on will still make a big difference


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Sep 1, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nj's_mom* 
of course!

good for you for stepping up to mother these kiddos!!

Awww, thanks! It's hard as hell but I wouldn't give it up for anything!!


----------



## WindyCityMom (Aug 17, 2009)

Yes, Kristin, good for you!!!

And good for you for still bfing Brittney









kittywitty, I didn't know that you had DC1 at 17







That's pretty cool, I see you around alot.

So, everyone, I know there's alot of talk of schooling and the like. SO.. where do you see yourself in five years?


----------



## sioleabha (Jun 9, 2006)

I don't know if I'm still "young" -- I'll be 29 next month. But I'll have eight kids before I am 30, so I have years of experience in being looked at like I'm 12 and having a baby. Less than a month before I found out I was pregnant with number 7, someone asked me where I went to school. When I said I wasn't in college anymore, she said, "Oh, I thought you were in high school!" I was 26.

A couple of months before that, in Ladies' Bible Study at church, someone mentioned I had six kids. Someone else said, "Really? I thought you were in the youth group!"

When I was 22, married, and expecting my 4th, a cashier in a grocery store said that if I was her daughter, she'd kill me! I bit my tongue and did not point out that my husband probably made twice her salary, and we were quite able to support our family without my mother's help.

When I was 20, visibly pregnant, and pushing my two toddler-aged step-children on the swings at a park, a 30-something daddy chasing his kid around the park asked me if I was babysitting.

I'm finally old enough that people aren't shocked to see me pregnant, but they usually think it's my first. It's always amusing to tell people how many other kids I have.


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Sep 1, 2007)

ugh! Some people.... I wish people would mid their own business!!


----------



## FallenofTrack (Mar 15, 2010)

Hello, everyone. I am 26 years old now, but I had my daughter when I was 24, and I considered that a young age to become a parent. I still feel young even though I am going to be 27, soon. I do kind of wish that I had done some things differently, so that I would have become a parent, a bit later in life, but now that I have my daughter, I love her with all my heart. But I do know that she is the only child that I will have, because of how my personality is and how much energy it takes to raise a child. My boyfriend and I have discussed this, and we both know that one child is enough. I do commend those of you who chose to have several children throughout your twenties and have been able to make it work.

Right now, I am trying to finish up my college education, but I am struggling with depression, so that makes it difficult. Anyway, I am glad that I saw this thread, and a big hello to the other posters.


----------



## seim.ge (Mar 11, 2010)

Hi, guys!

I've been lurking around on here for months but just stumbled across this thread. It's so nice to hear that there are other young moms out there who aren't...you know. Still kids themselves, letting their parents/the TV raise their kids for them!

I married my high school sweetheart at 18. My wedding ended up being counted as my senior project, which I find hilarious. =]

We found out that we were expecting four months later. We almost lost the baby during the pregnancy when he developed a cystic hygroma, but incredibly he ended up being one of the >1% of babies that outgrows the hygroma with no adverse effects. We were thrilled!

I am a full time college student now, pursuing a degree in business/marketing, and I take all of my classes online so that I can stay home with my son. We co-sleep, breastfeed (still....19 months and going strong!) and we are very interested in Waldorf. We are also vegetarians and gave up our car during the pregnancy to reduce our carbon footprint.

It is nice to meet you all!


----------



## WindyCityMom (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi Seim.ge!!!

So happy to hear that your DS outgrew the hygroma, that is wonderful! Also cool to hear that you're interested in Waldorf- we are as well







Anyone else?


----------



## SamiPolizzi (May 23, 2009)

I'm very interested in waldorf. Ideally, I'd like to homeschool, but I don't think I will unless by some miracle I get married before my DS is ready for school. That's not too likely, so I'm definitely leaning toward waldorf.


----------



## almadianna (Jul 22, 2006)

Moved to Parenting forum


----------



## kittywitty (Jul 5, 2005)

We have been on/off Waldorf homeschoolers. We go through cycles.

I took my two oldest dc to get their eyes checked yesterday and the doc (who seemed about 30) kept asking if they are "mine". Yes, yes they are. I don't normally pick up kids after high school just to get their eyeglasses fitted.


----------



## WindyCityMom (Aug 17, 2009)

Ugh. I get that alot as well!

We're looking to homeschool, we're waldorf inspired. I haven't done all of the research on anthroposophy yet. There's alot to research









I was also wondering if anyone else blogs..







I know you do, kittywitty!


----------



## Ldavis24 (Feb 19, 2009)

Hi mamas!
I am not one of the younger mamas here I suppose but among my family and friends I am by far the youngest mama I know. DH and I got married when we were 21 and I got pregnant when I was 22, had Della when I was 23 and just recently turned 24. I really credit mothering.com with helping shape the way I parent DD today. I started off early in my pregnancy as main-stream thinking as a soon to be mama could become but on a whim picked up an Ina May book and found mothering, after that things changed in a big way that I am so thankful for. We accidently co-slept from day 1 (we never planned on it) and so many other little things I've learned about have helped us become one close little family. I am a SAHM which I love every single minute of.

I can completely empathize with the feeling of not having many like minded mamas around, and the ones that are I feel so young around! Its just nice to have others who really know where you are coming from









I can't say I have received a lot of comments or stares when I'm out and about with DD. Although when I was pregnant I got really self conscious in public places toward the end of it! Maybe now after nearly 10 months I look older than I used to? I rarely feel like I am getting that sideways look from people anymore


----------



## innerself (May 11, 2009)

kittywitty, I'm impressed! Hope your pregnancy is going well and I wish all the best to all seven of you


----------



## innerself (May 11, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ldavis24* 
Hi mamas!
I am not one of the younger mamas here I suppose but among my family and friends I am by far the youngest mama I know. DH and I got married when we were 21 and I got pregnant when I was 22, had Della when I was 23 and just recently turned 24. I really credit mothering.com with helping shape the way I parent DD today. I started off early in my pregnancy as main-stream thinking as a soon to be mama could become but on a whim picked up an Ina May book and found mothering, after that things changed in a big way that I am so thankful for. We accidently co-slept from day 1 (we never planned on it) and so many other little things I've learned about have helped us become one close little family. I am a SAHM which I love every single minute of.

I can completely empathize with the feeling of not having many like minded mamas around, and the ones that are I feel so young around! Its just nice to have others who really know where you are coming from









I can't say I have received a lot of comments or stares when I'm out and about with DD. Although when I was pregnant I got really self conscious in public places toward the end of it! Maybe now after nearly 10 months I look older than I used to? I rarely feel like I am getting that sideways look from people anymore









Wow that matches with me. My son is 9 months and I turned 24 not long ago







and the part about starting of with main stream thinking and then Ina May... eaah eah yes!))) I also caught a show about free birth and Laura Shinley on NGO, that's when everything started to change in my mind.


----------



## tatangel19 (Sep 16, 2006)

Well, I don't think I still qualify as a young mother(28) but I had my first at 16, almost 17, and my second at 24. I got married at 20, and am now with the man of my dreams. I have no regrets. Divorcing with kids is hard at any age, so is parenting. I think that I have a bond with my oldest DD that comes from growing and learning with her, and overcoming multiple statistics to make it so. You also learn to not be so judgemental, and there are certainly many in the mainstream world who could benefit from that knowledge. Ironically enough, I am also starting down the road to being a midwife.


----------



## SamiPolizzi (May 23, 2009)

Those of you who blog, could you post links to your blogs? I'd love to read them!


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Sep 1, 2007)

How has everyone been?


----------



## Koalamom (Dec 27, 2007)

24 here! Though that may be too old. I always feel so young since my dh is 15 years older than me. I always feel like life is going faster than I would like, but it just ends up that way. I finished school at age 14, college before 18, and then married at age 19. Still I wouldn't change a thing.


----------



## WindyCityMom (Aug 17, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SamiPolizzi* 
Those of you who blog, could you post links to your blogs? I'd love to read them!


Just saw this!

www.youngmommyinthewindycity.blogspot.com


----------



## barefootmama0709 (Jun 25, 2009)

Hello everybody! I'm 23 and my DH is 25. I had my first child at 21 and my second at 22, so I think I qualify for this board! Here's a blog link, too:
http://barefoot-mama-sarah.blogspot.com


----------



## flg mama (Apr 22, 2008)

Hey all! Not as young as some of you but I feel like a newbie compared to other mamas in my area! I am 25 and had my son a week after my 22 bday. We are both scorpios so things get a little intense







My son was born in a small mountain town where mamas were of all ages and very natural-minded; alternative thinking was mainstream actually. We moved just west of Chicago a year ago and while it is very AP etc. it is quite conservative/traditional in some aspects. Most of the mamas I see are my mom's age, and were finished with grad school, have careers, homes and rings way before they have children. It is really interesting to me, considering the environment where I became a mama, and also since my own extended family considers late teens to early twenties to be the official time to start a family. When I got pregnant, my grandma and my mom said "Well, you are certainly old enough!" I have at times struggles with feeling respected as a mother here, and at times I compare myself to other more mature moms and feel like I'm so behind. I think sometimes people are just curious though, and who knows, maybe they are impressed by how well someone so much younger deals with the day to day parenting issues. I think there are pros and cons to having kids earlier or later in life, and no matter when you decide to have children it is a challenge and something that no one is 100% prepared for. There is nothing like it and it is wonderful







I am also so glad that my son has so much family since there is a 20year age gap between all the generations in my family. My son even has a great great grandma who he knows and loves and even helps take care of!


----------



## secondimpression (Jun 10, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluebirdmama1* 
24 here! Though that may be too old. I always feel so young since my dh is 15 years older than me. I always feel like life is going faster than I would like, but it just ends up that way. I finished school at age 14, college before 18, and then married at age 19. Still I wouldn't change a thing.

Don't worry, I haven't done nearly as much and feel the same way about life just flying by! I'm 22 and DP is 16 years older and it's funny how when we're together, no one questions anything (I think they assume I'm older than I really am) but when it's just me, the bump and DS I'll get those looks and comments like I screwed up my life somehow by being a relatively young mama. Like you though, I wouldn't change it at all


----------



## lovepiggie (May 10, 2009)

I'm not as young as some of you mamas, but I'm 22 and I get told allll the time that I look too young to have a baby. Even when I'm wearing my wedding ring!

But I was 21 when DS was born







He's 7 1/2 months old too...

And I get how a lot of you feel. All the younger mamas I know seem so uncertain, and just go along with whatever their doctors/mothers say. I try and take my lead from a few older mothers, and the mothers on this board, who do what feels right







So we're cosleeping, cding, baby wearing, and all that wonderful wonderful stuff!


----------



## WindyCityMom (Aug 17, 2009)

How is everyone doing??


----------



## BirthIsAwesome (Nov 14, 2007)

Hello ladies!!! I've been looking everywhere for this thread







I conceived my first baby (due October 19th) a few days after my 20th birthday, with my then-DF. We were married March 2nd and we are SO thrilled and happy to be young marrieds/young parents! We've had a lot of tension with our families being pretty upset with our choices, so it will be nice to have the support of some like-minded women who are also young.

We are PCS'ing to Italy (Aviano) in early June, and I've already located an Italian HB midwife for my birth







We plan on extended breastfeeding, cosleeping, babywearing, gentle discipline, cloth diapering, non-circing, and very delayed/selective vaccinating.

Blessings to you all, hope you have a great week!


----------



## SamiPolizzi (May 23, 2009)

Wow, Italy. That sounds awesome. Congrats on your little one on the way!

How is everyone doing?
Let's not let our thread die!


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

Any other homeschooling young mamas here?


----------

